# Something weird is happening...



## exile (Jun 17, 2007)

Bob, Andrew, _someone_, HELP!!!

Starting about half an hour ago, when I open the most recent post in a thread, it's labelled #1 in the thread, and the window above the post contains a hierarchy of embedded directories corresponding to posts-as-threads and replies... it's like a LISP list written out not as <1, 2, 3....>, the usual format, but with FIRST and REST attributes specified via _append_, a huge ungainly thing, and as a rule I can't get to the posts immediately preceding the last one. Anyone have an idea what's going on?


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 17, 2007)

What are you looking at?  Is everything here looking like that?


----------



## Kacey (Jun 17, 2007)

Hmmm... have you checked you settings?  Maybe a checkbox got checked, or unchecked, that changed your formatting.  I'm certainly not seeing anything like that.


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm with Kacey...  I haven't seen anything, and it's possible that something was checked.


----------



## exile (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks, guysmy display mode mysteriously switched from `linear' to `hybrid'. I swear on a stack of old _JAMA_ issues that I did not touch it... it must be Jack O' the System, a nasty evil spirit about two inches high in a green outfit who infests computer networks and changes people's settings at will... problem now solved (till the next time Jack O' decides to do something malicious...)


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 17, 2007)

exile said:


> Thanks, guysmy display mode mysteriously switched from `linear' to `hybrid'. I swear on a stack of old _JAMA_ issues that I did not touch it... it must be Jack O' the System, a nasty evil spirit about two inches high in a green outfit who infests computer networks and changes people's settings at will... problem now solved (till the next time Jack O' decides to do something malicious...)


It's the mogwai's that are turning into gremlins on the net. Run! RUN!


----------



## exile (Jun 17, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> It's the mogwai's that are turning into gremlins on the net. Run! RUN!



Believe me, when Jack O' the System appears, I _*run!!!*_


----------



## arnisador (Jun 18, 2007)

Another weird thing:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51323

With five votes in, each is counted for 25% (not 20%).


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 18, 2007)

numbers look ok to me now. ??


----------



## crushing (Jun 18, 2007)

arnisador said:


> Another weird thing:
> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51323
> 
> With five votes in, each is counted for 25% (not 20%).


 
Multiple selections by each voter are allowed.  It looks like the percentages are determined by dividing by the number of voters, not by the number of votes.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 18, 2007)

Ah, got it! Still, adding up to anything other than 100% seems like broken behaviour to me.


----------

